#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Japan: Earths Enchanted Islands

## Horatio Hornblower

There's a programme on presently on the UK, thats exploring  the Japanese islands its a must see, the beauty of the culture and the landscape and wildlife, just watching it the serenity is spectacular.

Got my wanderlust feelings going.

here's a link to Iplayer.

BBC iPlayer - Japan: Earth's Enchanted Islands - 2. The Southwest Islands

----------


## Exit Strategy

> There's a programme on presently on the UK, thats exploring  the Japanese islands its a must see, the beauty of the culture and the landscape and wildfire, just watching it the serenity is spectacular.
> 
> Got my wanderlust feelings going.
> 
> here's a link to Iplayer.
> 
> BBC iPlayer - Japan: Earth's Enchanted Islands - 2. The Southwest Islands


Thanks. Will watch when in the UK or using [censored]

Very beautiful and lovely places there.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Its most probably one of the best programmes on nature I've seen.

----------


## moonx

Japan is a beautiful country with a endless variety of landscapes. From the snowy Hokkaido to the tropical Okinawa. It is just stunning and never boringHighly recommend you pay it a visit!

----------

